# Drying Maggots



## Jwonni (Apr 23, 2007)

The Maggots in My bait tub are wet should i dry em what can i put in to dry em?

will flour work?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 23, 2007)

Ive had that before, you could stick in a few pieces of tissue paper to soak up the moisture.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't use flour. Sawdust is the best thing.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 23, 2007)

Flour makes them gooey :roll:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 23, 2007)

Does shredded paper work well?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 23, 2007)

Guess so, although tissuepaper or sawdust is 'softer' and has better heat insulating properties.. :wink:


----------



## Jwonni (Apr 26, 2007)

i eneded up using toilet paper and ripping it into small bits they appear dry and look like they have calmed down ready to pupate so here come the flies

got sick of buying curly wing flies its about the last 10 tubs i've had no flies out of so my mantids have been on small amounts of food so gonna just make sure i get my own supply (although these can fly making it slightly harder)

the only resaon they are still alive is because a handful of pinkies gfrom my last batch escaped and pupated in my carpet


----------

